# Maiden voyage - Conningham Beach (TAS) Tuesday 25/07



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Realising of course that Scott maybe the only one with a chance of attending even at this short notice :roll:

Heading out from Conningham Beach Tuesday about 10:00 am (late start due to the family want to do a picnic on the beach while I am out fishing).

The Yak has landed at home and will hit the water tomorrow morning looking for some Flatchaps and what ever else I can troll up :wink:


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry mate, got a days work tomorrow. You will paddle right past my place as I am opposite Tinderbox. There are a heap of gummies off the marine reserve off Tinderbox at the moment if you don't mind releasing them given that the whole channel is a shark nursery area. Some reasonable flatchaps there at present also. Also some nice gummies off Blighs Point in the channel. Around halfway between the Salmon farm and Blighs point. You will be in aprox 50 metres of water. Have fun on the new yak.

Catch ya Scott


----------

